
Silicon Valley Now Has Its Own Populist Pundit - gk1
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/08/12/style/steve-hilton-fox-news-silicon-valley-populist-pundit.html?hp&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&clickSource=story-heading&module=second-column-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news
======
mprev
Nicely parodied in The Thick of It (UK forerunner to Veep).

